# my little hedgehog - lots of photos



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey guys just thought you'd like an update on my hedgehog (still not decided if I should re-name her), shes doing great is very confident runs like mad and its such an honor to have her.

Finally the bonding pouch I ordered arrived and we couldnt wait to check it out.

having a sniff









going in









her butt









seal of approval - a big grin









charging round the sofa - a favorite past time 









through the loop...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

Awww lil cutie, you want to come live with me right??


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

How seed hedgehog aren't cuddly


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

retepwaker said:


> How seed hedgehog aren't cuddly


huh?  I'm a bit confused :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

retepwaker said:


> How seed hedgehog aren't cuddly


:001_huh:  I'm confused.....

btw emzy she is such a cutie 

My hog is going through a huffy stage at the moment  I think its the weather change or something :001_huh:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks guys, she really is lovely. 

She can be little sleepy if I get her out when the house isnt boiling hot, she is also quilling at the min but she seems to enjoy a good bath


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh I just thought I would add some points for anyone thinking of getting a little hog. 

They tread in their own poop which means they need regular foot washes unless you want them to drop poo particles all over you, your clothes, carpet and sofa.

Their poo is like mini cat poo, I dont think it smells quite as bad but every morning I clean her out so that my lounge doesnt smell throughout the day. 

They can also get a little musty so need occasional all over bath followed by a good drying time.

Running on their wheel most of the night means they are noisy, I have her in my lounge next to my bedroom and can hear her, luckily I sleep pretty heavy. 

They like it very warm, I find she doesnt appreciate coming out for run around if my house is only around the 18-20C mark, she likes it much hotter and her temperament is much better for this. This has resulted in my skin getting quite dry. 

They like meaty food as I'm a veggie it means I now have a stock of meaty bits throughout my kitchen just to keep her happy


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

I didn't even know you could keep hedgehogs as pets! aww I want one  Do you get them millworms and crickets to eat?


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> Oh I just thought I would add some points for anyone thinking of getting a little hog.
> 
> They tread in their own poop which means they need regular foot washes unless you want them to drop poo particles all over you, your clothes, carpet and sofa.
> 
> ...


can't you use a reptile heat pad and/or ceramic bulb to keep your hedgie warm without having to be really warm yourself? that's what I do. . . . it's good because it means I don't have to leave the heating on when we're out but yet the hedgie is lovely and warm  . . . my hedgie has a nice warm floor because of the heat pad underneath and he has a ceramic heat bulb above to keep the environment generally warm. . . he seems really happy with this and they're both on thermostats so I know they will turn off if it gets too warm and come on if it gets too cold 

it works out a lot cheaper than leaving the heating on


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she has heat mats in her cage, but in the evenings to get the room temperature warm enough for her to have cuddles and run arounds I put the heating up full


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> she has heat mats in her cage, but in the evenings to get the room temperature warm enough for her to have cuddles and run arounds I put the heating up full


ohhhhhh that makes sense haha  i just put mine inside of my tshirt if it's not as warm as he would like it hahahahaa 

normally when I get him out the heating has been on for a while anyway and he lives in the warmest room in the house 

the part about having to have meat in even though you're vegetarian. . .I had the same problem. . .except I went out of my way to fetch him some cooked chicken when my parents had a roast dinner and he turned his nose up at it!!!! he also turns his nose up at live food, any of the allowed fruits and vegetables. . . he down right refuses to eat anything apart from his mixture of biscuits and dried mealies! silly little fussy thing hahaha


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I've tried him so many times on chicken or boiled egg and it's a no go

even though when he was a baby the breeder used to give him boiled egg and he ate it!!!! hahah


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

You should get her a Carolina Storm wheel hun, they are so quite all I hear is the pitter patter of Jeremy's feet as he is running


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Pets at home do tiny freeze dried chicken pieces in their cat treat section the make is Purely these have been brilliant for taming her


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> You should get her a Carolina Storm wheel hun, they are so quite all I hear is the pitter patter of Jeremy's feet as he is running


They certainly are I love Larry's wheels. However, in the quest to find a cheaper option in July at the hedgehog show there was a new hedgehog wheel revealed.
£24 including postage and its made by a good breeder too.
CritterCribs

I got one and well, its so easy to clean I am thinking about replacing all my wheels with them. They are so quite too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> They certainly are I love Larry's wheels. However, in the quest to find a cheaper option in July at the hedgehog show there was a new hedgehog wheel revealed.
> £24 including postage and its made by a good breeder too.
> CritterCribs
> 
> I got one and well, its so easy to clean I am thinking about replacing all my wheels with them. They are so quite too!


Ohh yes I saw those about, and yes I agree she is a good breeder


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Ohh yes I saw those about, and yes I agree she is a good breeder


I didnt' think they would be as good as they are! (the wheels) but they really are. I can watch tv in silence now!!! :lol:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the wheel really isnt that bad, especially as shes in my lounge I was just making a point that there not suitable as bedroom pets, when this wheel breaks I will give making one ago


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> the wheel really isnt that bad, especially as shes in my lounge I was just making a point that there not suitable as bedroom pets, when this wheel breaks I will give making one ago


I have mine in the bedroom but we're used to the noise now  hahahaha I'm going to invest in a silent one for him though I think and one that's a bit easier to clean!!!!


----------

